# Bass fisherman persona and perception



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I just want to take a minute to thank all bass fishermen who are passionately promoting our great sport with courtesy and a high standard of sportsmanship. While fishing Portage Lakes on Sunday and yesterday I've witnessed first hand why many other boaters and homeowners are starting to despise the bass fisherman. There are a lot of guys who either do not care about a no wake zone or don't know how to read, and you know who you are. There wasn't even a big tourney being ran. Just guys plowing through the channel with no regard to others or the perception they are emitting about us all to others who are already not too happy with the bass guys. Being waked and thrown into 49 degreee water is grounds for an ass beating and I'm glad it didn't happen Sunday.
Note to self: You are representing more than yourself-please be more protecting of an image we need to uphold and treat others as you would want to be treated.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Buzzking said:


> I just want to take a minute to thank all bass fishermen who are passionately promoting our great sport with courtesy and a high standard of sportsmanship. While fishing Portage Lakes on Sunday and yesterday I've witnessed first hand why many other boaters and homeowners are starting to despise the bass fisherman. There are a lot of guys who either do not care about a no wake zone or don't know how to read, and you know who you are. There wasn't even a big tourney being ran. Just guys plowing through the channel with no regard to others or the perception they are emitting about us all to others who are already not too happy with the bass guys. Being waked and thrown into 49 degreee water is grounds for an ass beating and I'm glad it didn't happen Sunday.
> Note to self: You are representing more than yourself-please be more protecting of an image we need to uphold and treat others as you would want to be treated.


Most are good, and as usual, some are not. These folks eventually get stopped and ticketed. I consider myself a regular at Portage and its all boaters, especially pontooners, that abuse the no wake. But you're right, we need to be the example. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

At portage I've had more pontoon boats and little jon boats throw a wake at me or run by on plane more than the bass boats. There is a few bad apples in the bass crowd too though and for some reason it makes us all look bad.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree with the O.P but the pleasure boaters think they OWN the lake. We all pay taxes to be able to use the public waters of ohio. During the big bass tourny a few weeks ago i watched guys buzz through west reservoir and the canals with their boat sky high getting ready to plane out. Bull **** if you ask me when majority of us follow the rules and take the extra time to get to our spots


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sounds like most boaters are doing the same thing as other boaters out there. It has nothing to do with what species the people on the boat are targeting. what a waste of a thread.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Agree with your first sentence,totally disagree with your second one.Guys in bass boats will always receive the brunt of the complaints regardless of the situation.I was fishing a bass tournament on Saint Clair last year and three boats blew through a no-wake channel at the end of the Harley Ensign channel two were walleye boats and the third was a bass boat.The Macomb County Sheriff's Dept.ran down all three and ticketed them but the only guy you heard about in the parking lot was the "jerk in the bass boat" lol.I just fished an open at Burr Oak Lake yesterday that had 30 boats entered and any boat that has a motor over 10hp on that lake can only go at idle speed.On that small lake it was easy to notice bass boats all day wherever you were and I never saw any kind of wake from behind any of them but the few pleasure boaters out there obviously thought that they could tool about as fast as they wanted with their 50hps.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Drop-tine76 said:


> Sounds like most boaters are doing the same thing as other boaters out there. It has nothing to do with what species the people on the boat are targeting. what a waste of a thread.


'most boaters' and 'other boaters' are too vague. I'm addressing a particular segment of 'boaters' called 'bass fishermen'. If you have nothing to add, then why respond. What a waste of a post!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

This thread needs deleted or moved!! This forum is for information on tournaments not BS opinionated comments


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im on the national catfish circuit and we take a beating when were on someone else's home water and we stand out with jerseys , 60k boats and out of state boat numbers. Cant tell you the times folks start ripping our butts but in reality, we always see the locals who are breaking laws. When were tourney fishing ANY citation for any reason Dq's us. This is rule number 1, respect the laws. Im sure ive plowed through a no wake that was missing a buoy but would never do it on purpose . I will say that in my many years on the water that pontoon owners seem to have a higher then normal average of breaking basic boating laws. 
The bottom line is we, as responsible anglers Must be ever diligent in setting good examples every time were on the water 
Line


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

hopin to cash said:


> This thread needs deleted or moved!! This forum is for information on tournaments not BS opinionated comments


400 views/reads in tournament discussion-sorry for taking your time to read my thread-H2C.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

My only beef with bass fisherman is when I take my daughter bank fishing somewhere. She is scared of being in a boat for some reason. Just because you have a trolling motor does not mean that you have to get 10' from our bobbers. I get it that most like to work the shoreline for bass. When there is an entire lake of shoreline why do some have no problem crowding a kid. It's just a bass that most bass fisherman are going to put back into the lake anyways. I always make it a point to compliment the bass fisherman who show respect and go around giving my kid a little room to try and catch a fish.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Launching out of west harbor for bass tourney's we run into charter guys in 26-32' boats......they launch early just like we do....seems though the no wake doesnt apply to them because they fly out of that place......then they stare at us like we are in there way when launching for a tourney....sorta funny.


----------

